# Bee removal help. Removed bees from between floors



## Duanebro (Jun 30, 2011)

I couldn't get to the bees so I ripped the hive out. Now I wonder if I should let the bees clean up the rest that I couldn't get, or just seal it up?

Thanks,
Duane


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

Need alittle more information as to what you did or didn't do.


----------



## Duanebro (Jun 30, 2011)

Bsweet said:


> Need alittle more information as to what you did or didn't do.


I went in through an outside wall and pulled out the hive with a rake. I filled 2 5gallon buckets with comb and bees. At some point they swarmed. I don't know where they ended up! I left the hole open for other bees clean up the mess. I checked today and they seem to be cleaning/robing.

Duane


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

Well IMHO as a beekeeper thats all you can do for now, after the robbing ends you need to toss in some pestiside to try and keep the roaches and ants from becoming a problem and you might buy some extra mouse traps. Seal up the opening real good. Sounds like you have a mess now, well i guess you get what you pay for.


----------

